
Ask HN: How do you manage your PINs? - fxfan
I don&#x27;t keep them in my password manager because pulling out a pwmng for a quick entry seems wasteful. Also, in some places pin&#x27;s are shortcuts for passwords (like Windows 10) so keeping them in the password manager doesn&#x27;t feel right&#x2F;safe...<p>How do you guys manage your PINs?
======
Nairus
If it's a numeric PIN I don't use very often, I save as a phone contact. For
example, in my country our phone number have 9 digits, so if my PIN is 1234 I
save it as: 985061234 under a relative or fake name.

------
gaspoweredcat
its only a 4 or 6 digit number and you rarely have that many of them unlike
passwords so i just remember them. its not actually that much of a stretch for
most people to do, if you think back to the days before you carried a mobile
with you at all times you likely knew at least 10 peoples phone numbers by
memory so memorizing pins is easy

